# MAMP for dummies?



## sarahpeller (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm taking a wordpress for designers class and I'm so stumped! I've been told to set up MAMP on my computer, so that I can test my site locally and quickly. I went through the whole installation tutorial and it seemed to install just fine. But now, I can't seem to find out HOW to use MAMP now that I've installed it! I'm using dreamweaver and when I make a change to the layout.css file in my wordpress template, I'd like to see what that change is. But I don't know what button to push! It seems like I"m missing something obvious and easy. Anyone know what I do next?

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

Welcome to the world of webdesign. I haven't used MAMP before but I can try and help you with somethings. You said that you got it installed fine, and I am guessing that you are able to start and stop it when you need to? If you can't figure out how to start MAMP see here. 

Next in order to see the changes that you have made to your css file, you need to move it to the folder that holds all the information for you blog. Not being a mac person myself I am not sure where the folder would be but I would look for a /www file or check in the folder that MAMP was installed to.

Cheers!


----------



## sarahpeller (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I think I've done all of these things. I've started MAMP. I've put all of my files into a "wordpress" directory. Under the "local root folder" section of "Manage sites", I've set my root to "Macintosh HD:Users:sarahpeller:Art:sarahpellerdesign:site:wordpress:" and all of my files are in the "wordpress folder there. 

So now, if I want to change something - say put a new div tag into the header.php file and add some styles to that div in layout.css - I'd save my changes and then do....what...exactly? I can't preview in browser, right? Usually, in Dreamweaver, I create a page, like index.html. When I want to preview it, I just choose "preview in browser". But now, I'm working with header.php. I choose "preview in browser" and I get a message in firefox saying, "oops, firefox couldn't find localhost". Have I set something up wrong?

Thanks SO MUCH for your help!!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am not too sure about this, let me see if I can get one of the design people to help you more.

Cheers!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I moved this thread to a more relevant section, you will receive better help here.

I'm not going to say anything on this topic because every time I try to set this up, I destroy my computer.

Good luck.


----------

